# security deposit return for villa rental



## windsofchange (Jul 27, 2012)

I have heard a lot of landlords not giving back security deposits at the end of the contract, i have to move out of my villa in a few months as the landlord wants to sell it.Whilst i havnt a problem with this i wondered when i get back my deposit,we have kept the place clean and with no damage, when we leave it will be perfect but am i in my rights to keep the keys until he pays my deposit back, is my deposit paid back the day i leave or can he wait until after that day,weeks or months before i get it back what is the law, they push to get the deposit and i have a feeling i will have to fight for it back any advice would be greatful


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

windsofchange said:


> I have heard a lot of landlords not giving back security deposits at the end of the contract, i have to move out of my villa in a few months as the landlord wants to sell it.Whilst i havnt a problem with this i wondered when i get back my deposit,we have kept the place clean and with no damage, when we leave it will be perfect but am i in my rights to keep the keys until he pays my deposit back, is my deposit paid back the day i leave or can he wait until after that day,weeks or months before i get it back what is the law, they push to get the deposit and i have a feeling i will have to fight for it back any advice would be greatful


Do not hand over the keys until the deposit is paid back, else you might never see it. Make sure that you have written records (email, SMS, or maybe even written letter) to inform them that this is the reason why you are holding the key back. Not sure what the law says though, but this is the general practice/common sensical approach


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

He has 30 days to return the deposit.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

My experience has been that its a lot of hassle getting the deposit back. The first time we had to pretend that we were going to stay in the apt and not let the new tenant move in and the second time we had to change the locks and threaten to remove the kitchen. 
Both times were pretty stressful and I'm not sure it's worth the hassle for 5000dhs but I hate people trying to rip me off. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Rumour has it that they usually do not return or charge nonsense amounts from your deposit to repaint the walls or fix thing that were never broken or damaged.

My coworker had to move to AD and the landlord played that card that he needed to fix things. It is fair there is always some wear and tear right ?

When the landlord disclosed the costs, my coworker just laughed. It did not cost that much to fix the two items he had disclosed and it was stressful. I was listening to the convo (I did not want to but people get upset with that kind of stuff at work)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And the sad part is that they are going down and getting a guy to do a job that takes 5 to 8 hours and pays him 100 dirhams... but telling you painting is 1500 or some other ridiculous amount. Few friends now have been hosed and gotten back hardly any of the deposit amounts.


----------

